# 2009 Crown Ambassador Reserve



## clean brewer (1/8/09)

To be released on Monday...

2009 Crown Ambassador Reserve and the Countdown for it....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## PostModern (2/8/09)

Big marketing for what amounts to be a strong homebrew in a champers bottle.


----------



## clean brewer (2/8/09)

Yes, I like how they put out that it could last 10 years at 15 degrees but would be best after 5 years... :unsure: I would rather do my own Brew(for the cost), could easily get 25 Champers bottles full for the same cost... I like how they will make $420 000 for the 6000 bottles they are putting out...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## donburke (2/8/09)

dan murphys strathfield had it on the shelf this afternoon

nearly tripped over a pallet when i saw the price


----------



## j1gsaw (2/8/09)

whats the price? Isnt it 70 odd per bottle?


----------



## Adamt (2/8/09)

Well, I could try this, or buy the following for the price of one longneck of Ambassador:

500mL Weihenstephan Hefe
500mL Schneider Aventinus
750mL Chimay Grande Reserve
750mL La Chouffe
6-pack of a nice Aussie microbrew

Hmmm... :unsure:


----------



## Muggus (2/8/09)

Adamt said:


> Well, I could try this, or buy the following for the price of one longneck of Ambassador:
> 
> 500mL Weihenstephan Hefe
> 500mL Schneider Aventinus
> ...


Tough decision really...

Was it this expensive last year?
I swear it was only $60.


----------



## Banshee (8/8/10)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Eggenberg

Schloss Samichlaus at 14%alc at $10 a stubbie is an awsome drop. Brewed once a year 6 december and lagered for 10 months. Blew me away the first time I darank it. Sipped on the glass for one and a half hours until the last drop was swallowed.

C.U.B.'s profits must be dropping to be selling Ambassador at that price. 

I haven't sampled it. But I don't drink any C.U.B beer they all have a very similar taste that I don't like.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (18/6/15)

Has anyone here actually tried this (or any other vintage)?

A mate gave me a bottle (#2719 to be exact) years ago and I put it away for a special occasion.

He's leaving town next week and is coming around for dinner and drinks tomorrow night so I figure that's special occasion enough. Fair enough that he gets to sample it as well after shelling out the cash (or stealing it).
The blurb reckons the 2009 version differs because of the use of crystal malt, also claims the signature ingredient is Galaxy.


----------



## Pogierob (18/6/15)

I had a chance to sample the 2009 about 6 months ago when my dickhead brother in-law ordered it at a restaurant, I believe it was about $130 for the bottle on the menu.

I found it to be lacking. no hop aroma or flavour, and all I could taste was a lack luster malt profile with an acceptable bitterness.

It's one of those things I guess, if people think it's special, then it must be, but I personally wouldn't shell out the coin for a beer like that.

I popped into Dan's a few days after that to find out what the retail price was and from memory it was around $80 per bottle however they didn't have any in stock so I don't know what year the guy was "selling".

Hopefully your experience of it is better than mine, as my taste buds might have been tanted by the company I was keeping.


----------



## barls (18/6/15)

theres about 4 bottles at my work that i know of. don't know if its the 2009


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/6/15)

I wouldn't expect much hop aroma after 6 years in the bottle, even if it was there to start with. I'd be pretty keen to get my hands on a bottle of 2010, it was infected with brettanomyces. Going for around 200 clams on ebay.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (20/6/15)

Rob.P said:


> I had a chance to sample the 2009 about 6 months ago when my dickhead brother in-law ordered it at a restaurant, I believe it was about $130 for the bottle on the menu.
> 
> I found it to be lacking. no hop aroma or flavour, and all I could taste was a lack luster malt profile with an acceptable bitterness.
> 
> ...


Sadly my experience sounds very similar to yours, possibly worse.
Malty and oxidised, if it was one of my brews I'd have tipped it.

I forced one glass down out of respect to the mate who'd given it as a gift...he didn't even finish his glass.


----------



## Pogierob (22/6/15)

Bugger.


----------



## pist (12/7/15)

For the same money you can pick up a Nail Brewing Clout Stout (RIS) and it runs rings around it.
Awesome beer the clout


----------

